# [SOLVED]grub: brak okna wyboru, nieczytelny tekst na ekranie

## hasior

od kilku dni mam irytujący problem, który objawia się dwoma rzeczami:

1. po uruchomieniu kompa cały tekst wypluwany na ekran staje się nieczytelny - wszystkie znaki są rozmazane i dodatkowo przez cały ekran biegną pionowe linie złożone z kropek (w odległości jednego znaku od siebie) ... ekran wraca do normalnego wyglądu gdzieś w okolicy tych informacji:

```
device initiated services : udev-postmount

setting hostname to bultie

loading key mappings

setting terminal encoding : utf-8
```

następny wers jest już czytelny

2. nie pojawia się wcale okno wyboru systemu/kernela, ładowany jest automatycznie pierwszy wpis z listy w grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

#

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#

# Launch Gentoo Linux New Kernel

#

title=Gentoo Linux (Unicode; kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7_02-08-08 root=/dev/hda2

#

title=Gentoo Linux (Unicode; kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9_26-04-08 root=/dev/hda2

```

nie wiem czy oba są objawami tego samego problemu ale pojawiły się równocześnie

----------

## lordvader20

Po dzisiejszym updacie mam podobny problem z nieczytelnym tekstem na ekranie. Problem znika przy "Setting user font... [ OK ]".

//Gentoo 2007.0 hardened stage3 i686.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co dzisiaj aktualizowałeś?

----------

## lordvader20

emerge --info: http://www.nopaste.pl/5vp

lista pakietow ktore aktualizowalem: http://www.nopaste.pl/5vq

ofc występuje takze problem z niepojawianiem się gruba. widzę ze grub tez sie aktualizowal, wiec wykonalem jego ponowna instalacje. niestety to nie pomoglo.

----------

## RAIH

Mam ten sam problem występuje od przy aktualizacji kernela wiec powrocilem do kernela 2.6.24-r8

----------

## lordvader20

Hmmm. kernel tez sie nowy instalował, ale tylko zrodelka - nie zdążyłem go skompilować. jade ciągle na starym na którym nie było problemów. spróbuję skompilować nowy i dam znać co i jak.

----------

## SlashBeast

I pewnie wszyscy używacie genkernela?

u mnie sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 działa cacy wraz z kernelem:

Linux jinchuuriki 2.6.26-gentoo+tuxonice+reiser4+squashylzma #1 SMP Wed Jul 30 15:26:15 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## hasior

skąd to przypuszczenie, że wszyscy używaja genkernel'a?  ja jadę na ostatnim stabilnym gentoo-sources, kompilowanym samodzielnie więc to raczej nie jest sprawka genkernel'a

```
hasior@bultie ~ $ emerge --search gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.25-r7

      Latest version installed: 2.6.25-r7

```

stawiałem na grub ponieważ też pamietam, że krótko przed pierwszym wystąpieniem problemu był aktualizowany (sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6)

----------

## ch4os

Sprawdz czy plik ze splashem na_pewno istnieje.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lordvader20

ch4os: bozia ci to w dzieciach wynagrodzi, byle nie za wczesnie.  :Wink: 

dziwne, ze plik ze splashem nagle zniknął z /boot i nawet tego nie zauwazylem - tak czy siak, dziala.

z mojej strony EOT.

----------

## hasior

dokładnie   :Very Happy:  problem występuje gdy 

```
#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/tenerife.xpm.gz
```

ścieżka odwołuje się do nieistniejącego pliku, bądź do istniejącego pliku w formacie .jpg .png (i pewnie itd, tylko te sprawdziłem), kiedy grafika jest jako .xpm bądź .xpm.gz wszystko gra

dzięki : [SOLVED]

----------

